# Favorite Field dressing knife



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

What's your favorite field dressing knife? Just trying to get an idea of what you guys like.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Im still using the old buck 110 and works just fine. If i could find a good quality zipper blade knife i would probably try that. I received a remington brand zipper knife as a gift a few uears ago and it worked terrible. Cant seem to get a edge on it cheap metal made in china.


----------



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

Been using the Buck 110 hunter since i started hunting 15-16 years ago

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Buck Omnihunter with the gut hook. Damn near took my finger off last year then gutted my deer. lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mine used to be a gerber gut hook, but this season iver upgraded to a bark river north star. sharp as a razor.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The Orange handled knife in this photo is my field dressing knife. It is called the Flip & Zip from Outdoor Edge. Sharpest knife I have ever bought straight out of the box. Makes opening a deer a cinch. It is the folding version of the Swingblade.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Cold Steel Pendelton Lite. Great gutting knife that even seperates the rib cage.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

cant beat the swingblade by outdoor edge works great


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Sharp Charge said:


> Buck Omnihunter with the gut hook. Damn near took my finger off last year then gutted my deer. lol


Ditto!
Love this knife, plus it's made in the U.S.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have been using a rapala fillet knife. but this year i bought one of the fold up fillet knives. sure hope it works as good as the rapalas.
sherman


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got the Buck ZIPPER knife with the no slip, Zytel grip. Had the first one for 4 yrs, kinda twisted it a touch cutting pelvic area, whack, broke 1" off knife. Called Buck, they said send it in for a replacement after The old I love my knife story ! Those fella's stand behind their products for sure. New Zipper saw it's first blood last deer season and can't wait for more !! Buck all the way for me. Still have the old general , #119 as a standby. Keeps a razor edge for sure. Mike


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Buck Omnihunter here too. I think mine might be called 10 point. I think that is just the size though. Great knife. I used to use Schrade knives, this is my first Buck and I love it!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

ezbite said:


> mine used to be a gerber gut hook, but this season iver upgraded to a bark river north star. sharp as a razor.


Ezbite, that is one sweet knife!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lotaluck said:


> Ezbite, that is one sweet knife!!


thanks, it took months of looking and losing bids on ebay before i finally won it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My favorite knife is the one that fits in Big Joshy's hands the best when gutting my deer for me.

Actually I am in the market for a new knife, I appreciate the information in this thread.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My dads buck 110 knife has been used for a while and now me and my bros all use my buck 110 knife. Realy great knife, simple and hard working. Mines gutted 15 deer in the last 2 seasons and still is awesome. I use mine every day whether on the farm fixing bails, or slitting the throat on a wood chuck. Props to the guys at Buck Knife Company.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I appreciate everyone who has shared on this thread as I look for a good gut knife.

Freedom Is not Free


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Probably not as good as some of the newer designed knives, but I use a Buck "Personal" knife. Got it as a Christmas present almost 40 years ago and it still holds an edge better than any knife I own. It has gutted, skinned, & cut up many dozens of deer so I can't see replacing it. If I were to get something different, the swing blade design looks very useful.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

What's everyones method of sharpening your knives?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Drew318 said:


> What's everyones method of sharpening your knives?


I use a Lansky set for my pocket and field dressing knife and an electric sharpener for my kitchen and filet knives.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.wyomingknife.com/knives.htm
The original is what I use..... Makes for a quick dress... I use the butt out so I don't gave to break the pelvis anymore 
That's my choice would recommend that combo to anyone novice or experiences 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I use a outdoor edge with a T- handle. its short and has a gut hook on it. its awesome. super easy to use.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Anything Buck


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Hands down the best deer knife I've ever owned! retractable gut hook, tool steel blade folding design, just a great knife. Keeps an execellant edge and is a great skinning knife as well. I retired my trusty Schrade Golden Spike when I used this the first time.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

using a knives of alaska set been very happy with it.


----------

